# Advice for Inexpensive Fly Reel



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The step up from the Redington Rise (which is a good reel for the money) is the Redington Delta.  Dan Blanton (well know fly fisherman adventurist) had some input in on that one.  That reel is pretty much bullet proof for the money.  Super drag system with huge drag discs and will stop a freight train yet keep a light tippet from breaking. I owned one and love it (will get another one soon)!  

Here's one on ebay at a "Buy it now" deal under $200.  It's a deal and a beautiful reel he can enjoy for years to come and get plenty of nods from his buddies and the guys that have been around in the fly world for years.  Also, it's a Lifetime warranty and Redington's warranty are the best I've experience in the fly fishing industry!   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-SHIPPING-Redington-Delta-7-8-Fly-Reel-NEW-/331257713704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d207f9428


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Allen Alpha


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> Allen Alpha


What he said


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have had the Alpha, Rise, and Delta.  For great customer service and reel quality go with Allen.  

If you want a bad ass reel for the money go with the Delta.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a reel that was made for The Fly Shop redding ca, i have never used it. I have a spare spool for it also. its a decent reel and he can have it and the spool for free. let me know if he is interested and i will ship it out.

here is a link to them, the one i have is the first generation on this one

https://catalog.theflyshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_57&products_id=7355&osCsid=5a86hv14ebaajp3pb9i28irmvnondibf

Jared


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jared….that's a hell of an offer….PM sent. 

I know the young guy will appreciate it greatly!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Check out www.shadowflyfishing.com


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen Alpha


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh my Geeawd! Jared.... *YOU DA MAN!!!!* 

Hey Net, how cool is that!!! Everybody's suggestion doesn't even come close to that offer from Jared! 

What a great group of guys!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

JARED..... THAT is what SHARING the sport is ALL about ! That young man will never forget your kindness.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Huge *THANK YOU* to Jared for his generous gesture.  Received the reel, pouch and spool…the reel and spool even have new backing…wow!

Makes me really appreciate what makes fly fishing special…a great bunch of people that are willing to share their passion and help a new generation of kids get involved…very cool.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any good reviews for the shadow gladiator reel or line because if so that would be a great deal for the price.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea Jared, thanks for that! That was very cool!! 

Let me know if you are ever on the Gulf side of central Florida all the way down to the Keys and anywhere in-between and we'll help get you dialed in!


----------

